# Advice please, really worried!



## Leanneburls (Jun 19, 2011)

I've noticed over the last few days Rolo hadn't been eating a lot but thought it was due to the move. Last night I gave her chicken and this mornin it hadn't been touched I got her out 1/2 hr ago and she seems to be struggling to walk she seems to be dragging her back legs. Also I offered her mealies and wax worms which she loves but she will take it off me start to chew but the drops it out of her mouth as if she's struggling to eat any advice would be appreciated as I'm really worried and can't get into vets I've checked her over her mouth seems ok and no lumps found.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2011)

Syringe feeding needs to take place immediately and I would suggest you find assistance to get your hedgie to a vet. Syringe feeding needs to be done by a ml per hour so if you get 4mls in you got four hours until the next feeding if I am not mistaken


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Start syringe feeding her immediately. What is her cage temperature? Is her belly nice and warm? This is the time of year that hibernation attempts start so temperature could be an issue and a reason why she is not eating. It is also the easiest thing to rule out simply by raising the temperature a few degrees. How is her lighting? This time of year is also important to start supplementing the light.

How old is she?

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=13086


----------



## Leanneburls (Jun 19, 2011)

I have syringe fed some kibble mashed up in bowling water what else shall I feed her??
Her belly was cold so I put her heat source in but she moves away from it I managed to get 3mls into her and she seemed to enjoy it. I currently ave her in a bonding bag to keep her warm. She is only around 7mths old


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

Leanneburls said:


> I have syringe fed some kibble mashed up in bowling water what else shall I feed her??
> Her belly was cold so I put her heat source in but she moves away from it I managed to get 3mls into her and she seemed to enjoy it. I currently ave her in a bonding bag to keep her warm. She is only around 7mths old


What kind of heat source is it? If it is a heating pad those only work for extra warmth and could be too hot of her feet. Do you have a space heater to use to raise the whole room temp? You can also try putting her on your belly to warm her up.


----------



## Leanneburls (Jun 19, 2011)

It's a microwave heat disc. Ill try the belly to warm her. Thank you


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2011)

Those are only temporary heat sources do you use a CHE or anything? What is the current temp of her cage?


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

Any updates? Does she seem to be doing anybetter?


----------



## Leanneburls (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi I've been to the vets, vet unsure if it's neurological and unsure of prognosis
She said her chest sounds are not good and thinks the pneumonia is back. She has been given baytril anti bs and we have to syringe feed her and just hope for the best. How often shall I feed her? Do I do night feeds as well? I have managed to syringe her some food nd water.


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

Leanneburls said:


> Hi I've been to the vets, vet unsure if it's neurological and unsure of prognosis
> She said her chest sounds are not good and thinks the pneumonia is back. She has been given baytril anti bs and we have to syringe feed her and just hope for the best. How often shall I feed her? Do I do night feeds as well? I have managed to syringe her some food nd water.


I think it would be best to ask your vet


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If she has pneumonia, the not eating is because she is sick and most likely the mobility issues are too. 
It depends on how much food you get into her at each syringing how often you will need to do it. If she is only eat 1 or 2 mls at a time, then you need to syringe her again in an hour or two. If she eats 5 or 6, then she can go 4 or 5 hours. It also depends on how much she eats over the 24 hour period. You want her to have minimum 12 - 16 mls per day. 

I hope the antibiotic will work quickly.

Edited to add: Make sure her cage is kept warm and a human heating pad on low under her bed area will help. Wrap it in a towel so it keeps where she lays just slightly warm to the touch. 

What type of bedding do you use? If any type of loose bedding or litter, remove it and use liners and paper towel for her litter box.


----------



## Leanneburls (Jun 19, 2011)

Well Rolo still very ill I've been 4 hrly feeding her an she does take it and seems to enjoy. I don't see any improvement from yesterday she an only stand for a second or so as she's so weak, she looks gravely ill. The vet didn't really know much about aph but she was helpful and said if no better in a couple of days take her bk nd they will do chest xrays and blood samples, but she wasn't optimistic as what use that would be as if it is whs we can't find out if/until worst happens
I'm just so upset as don't want to see her suffering but I feel selfish as I won't let her go without a fight. I've got everything crossed she starts to improve.

I use fleece liners Nancy and have got her cage a nice 25oc. 

Thank you for all the advice x


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Baytril can take a few days to start to work so don't panic too much just yet. If she is willingly eating what you syringe that is good. When they won't swallow, then you know they are finished fighting. 

If she has pneumonia or even just a URI, she should not be gassed and could kill her and won't accomplish anything as far as WHS goes. I would just about bet money that her mobility problems are due to the pneumonia. 

I have read of many hedgehog with pneumonia that have been put on a nebulizer and it really seems to have made the difference. Pneumonia is tough to beat so perhaps talk to your vet about that. Also some humidity will help her breathing. If you happen to have a hot air vapourizer, it will not only add humidity but puts warmth into the room so the heater doesn't run as much. 

Sending prayers.


----------



## Leanneburls (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you Nancy, I'll keep updating. I'd be lost without these forums x


----------



## Leanneburls (Jun 19, 2011)

Good news Rolo seems a little better today she's more alert and her breathing is quieter nd not as rapid. I'm still syringe feeding 4hrly and she enjoys it we've a long way to go but a small improvement is better than none


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That's great news.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, I'm so glad that Rolo is doing better. I wanted to tell you that I've been praying for her, but I didn't want to clog the thread with well wishes when you were trying to find help for your little one. HUGS and continued prayers for a full recovery!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm glad you're starting to see improvement. Yay Rolo!!


----------

